# Northman. Estreno peli de vikingos sin negros y machorras. Joder que raro! Trailer



## DarkNight (21 Dic 2021)

Esto actualmente es raro de cojones. No hay vikingos negros, no hay bolleras machorras. El protagonista es sueco. No hay cuotas marxistas. No me lo creo. Denunciaran al director por ser de Ultraderecha?


----------



## Jake el perro (21 Dic 2021)

Hay que verla.

Apoyar este cine es necesario.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (21 Dic 2021)

Tanto El Faro como The VVitch son muy buenas pelis de este director.
A ver si esta está a la altura (promete).


----------



## jaimegvr (21 Dic 2021)

parece un remake de The last Kingdom, en Scandinavia.


----------



## incursor (21 Dic 2021)

¡ No hay personajes racializados ?, ¿no hay personajes Lgtbiq+^2.....?.
Eso no puede ser, estoy esperando el dictamen de la ministra de igualda.


----------



## ELVR (21 Dic 2021)

Pues este episodio histórico, en mi opinión, daría para una buena peli:


----------



## Akira. (21 Dic 2021)

Tiene muy buena pinta.


----------



## Vikingo2016 (21 Dic 2021)

La veré sin duda.


----------



## aldebariano (21 Dic 2021)

Pillo hilo.


----------



## DarkNight (21 Dic 2021)

Squall Leonhart dijo:


> Todas estas putas mierdas de vikinguitos están hechas para DESPRESTIGIAR a ESPAÑA, inventando que los daneses descubrieron america
> 
> Y van todos los niños rata a comerles el rabo, iros a cagar subnormales



Esta usted actualmente bajo tratamiento psiquiátrico, Caballero?


----------



## MAESE PELMA (21 Dic 2021)

buena pinta. espero que no idealicen a los putos salvajes esos.

vikings ha hecho mucho daño


----------



## aretai (21 Dic 2021)

ELVR dijo:


> Pues este episodio histórico, en mi opinión, daría para una buena peli:



ya la hay


----------



## Javiser (21 Dic 2021)

DarkNight dijo:


> Esto actualmente es raro de cojones. No hay vikingos negros, no hay bolleras machorras. El protagonista es sueco. No hay cuotas marxistas. No me lo creo. Denunciaran al director por ser de Ultraderecha?



Tiene muy buena pinta. No veía algo tan auténtico sobre vikingos desde beowulf y grendel , la peli que dió nombre a Gerard Butler en el cine


----------



## CARTEROREAL (22 Dic 2021)

Pero son vikingos,es decir,salvajes paganos que lo único que sabían es destruir y robar,como los marrones tercermundistas.Por eso mismamente la industria del entretenimiento del sistema no tiene problemas en hacer piniculas y series reivindicando a esos animales.
Una buena pinicula sobre viquingos y basada en hechos reales en plena reconquista,sería sobre el obispo de Santiago,que tras oficiar misa,les dió de ostias a esos bárbaros cuando intentaban saquear la ciudad del apóstol y maltrechos marcharon con el rabo entre las piernas a robar a otra parte,pero esto que es grande y elevado;la civilización cristiana contra el salvajismo pagano,no les interesa precisamente a los propagandistas del entretenimiento.


----------



## BogadeAriete (22 Dic 2021)

Vikingos vestidos de idem. Ethan Hawke da calidad.... PINTAZAAA. no la reputisima mierda de History Channel


----------



## Survivor101 (22 Dic 2021)

Qué vergÜenza ajena da este foro el 90% de veces. Entre nordicucks y cristorretardos hispanistas...


----------



## DarkNight (22 Dic 2021)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> buena pinta. espero que no idealicen a los putos salvajes esos.
> 
> vikings ha hecho mucho daño



El guerrero numero 13 es una notable peli de vikingos (y eso que es una versión MUTILADA, los productores cortaron de 
arriba a abajo el montaje del director John McTiernan), y los vikingos en esa peli están mucho más idealizados que en Vikings, donde a muchos
les presentan como a unos hijos de puta.

Aparte de que Vikings te vende a machorras repartiendo hostias y tiene credibilidad 0.


----------



## primor (22 Dic 2021)

A quien cojones le importan los vikingos?
Tenemos nuestra edad media que es increíble, tirant lo blanc, una infinidad de historias, conflictos con toda Europa, y nos tenemos que pasar la puta vida mirando cosas de vikingos?


----------



## Supremacía (22 Dic 2021)

Pero va a salir la fea de Björk.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (22 Dic 2021)

primor dijo:


> A quien cojones le importan los vikingos?
> Tenemos nuestra edad media que es increíble, tirant lo blanc, una infinidad de historias, conflictos con toda Europa, y nos tenemos que pasar la puta vida mirando cosas de vikingos?



tú lo has dicho, a todos aquellos a los que la edad media les suda la polla o sea, luteranos y comunistas.


----------



## primor (22 Dic 2021)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> tú lo has dicho, a todos aquellos a los que la edad media les suda la polla o sea, luteranos y comunistas.



Porfabor desarrolla, por qué los luteranos pasan? Porque la edad media era católica?


----------



## MAESE PELMA (22 Dic 2021)

primor dijo:


> Porfabor desarrolla, por qué los luteranos pasan? Porque la edad media era católica?



obviamente. la edad media es la iglesia. cómo identificas a un luterano con esa época? pues lo mismo que si coges a un falangista y haces que se identifique con la rusia zarista


----------



## Ninguno (22 Dic 2021)

Peli para maricones, Charos frigidas sedientas de alfa y tetes mononeuronales cuyas tristes vidas necesitan escapismo hiperviolento. Seguro que el guion es de Oscar.


----------



## Artorias (22 Dic 2021)

Igual la prohibe en España la ninistra de feminazismo...


----------



## aldebariano (22 Dic 2021)

Dejad de llorar que si la peli reivindica a los vikingos o si que lo otro, me importa una mierda. Yo lo que veo es una película oasis en estos tiempos de progresismo brutal que promete y mucho. Por fin una producción que retrata de manera cercana a la realidad histórica de los vikingos y además con buenos actores, especialmente el crack imparable Willem Dafoe. El director es un grande, sus dos pelis The Witch y El Faro son una pasada para aplaudir. De anglofilia nada, el director se caga en la religión protestante en la película de la bruja y hace un buen reflejo del fanatismo religioso de la época.

Esta película le da una patada en los huevos a la serie de mierda Vikings y se caga sobre sus subnormales fans.


----------



## Von Rudel (22 Dic 2021)

Yo sin mi negrotrans vegano no veo una peli. Y mas una de rubios fascistas binarios.(Ironia).


----------



## Passenger (22 Dic 2021)

Me da tiricia la Nicole, siempre que la veo me pregunto si es carne o pescado. No le daré mis dineros a esa rubia. Además, las de vikingos son lo mismo siempre, barro, lluvia, frío y comer como cerdos. Qué pereza.


----------



## shur 1 (22 Dic 2021)

Otra más de vikingos sobrevalorados por la modita de lo escandinavo insufrible.


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (22 Dic 2021)

CARTEROREAL dijo:


> Pero son vikingos,es decir,salvajes paganos que lo único que sabían es destruir y robar,como los marrones tercermundistas.Por eso mismamente la industria del entretenimiento del sistema no tiene problemas en hacer piniculas y series reivindicando a esos animales.
> Una buena pinicula sobre viquingos y basada en hechos reales en plena reconquista,sería sobre el obispo de Santiago,que tras oficiar misa,les dió de ostias a esos bárbaros cuando intentaban saquear la ciudad del apóstol y maltrechos marcharon con el rabo entre las piernas a robar a otra parte,pero esto que es grande y elevado;la civilización cristiana contra el salvajismo pagano,no les interesa precisamente a los propagandistas del entretenimiento.



Por favor, ilustrenos más sobre tamaña epopeya para que podamos hacer proselitismo del catolicismo combativo

Mateo 10, 34-36
No crean que he venido a traer paz a la tierra. No vine a traer paz, sino espada


----------



## - CONANÍN - (22 Dic 2021)

Comentando a vuelapluma algunas ideas vertidas en posts anteriores:

- La culpa de que en España no se hagan pelis que reivindiquen nuestra historia (con sus luces y sombras), es única y exclusivamente de la industria del cine español, y de quien la sustenta (el gobierno de turno). No vengáis a culpar a Escandinavos por eso.

- Fijaros en los asiáticos cómo sí lo hacen sin ningún complejo y dejándose millonadas: Mongol, La Gran Batalla, etc.

- Aquí sólo veremos una peli sobre Pelayo si es de manos de Mel Gibson. 
Al igual que tuvo que venir Ken Loach a desmontar a los putos comunistas durante la guerra civil española.

Y es que, unos gobiernos que trabajan para exclusivamente destrozar una nación, nunca van a dar alas a nada que cultural o históricamente haga al pueblo sentirse orgulloso de sus raíces.


----------



## butricio (22 Dic 2021)

Esto lo compensan con la peli de una negra pianista en la filarmónica de Oslo, voluntaria en una ong que ayuda a blancos sin recursos y que los fines de semana charlotea con Grigori Perelman,ya que fue ella la que le abrió los ojos para resolver la conjetura de pointcare.


----------



## fanta de pescao (22 Dic 2021)

Vikingos con brackets. Lisa necesita un aparato.


----------



## skinnyemail (22 Dic 2021)

La tia es la de Gambito de Dama.
A ver si luego la ponen a hacer de Jackie Chan.
Los trailers son muu traicioneros.
Pero tiene buena pinta


----------



## aldebariano (22 Dic 2021)

fanta de pescao dijo:


> Vikingos con brackets. Lisa necesita un aparato.



Son marcas en los dientes, costumbre brutal germánica de la edad media.















The Vikings and their Filed Teeth


Were the Vikings really filing their own teeth and why?



www.medievalists.net


----------



## Pantxin (22 Dic 2021)

Pues a verla masivamente!!!


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (22 Dic 2021)

Heill Odin Padre de todo!


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (22 Dic 2021)

Survivor101 dijo:


> Qué vergÜenza ajena da este foro el 90% de veces. Entre nordicucks y cristorretardos hispanistas...



NO TE OLVIDES DE LOS QUE PONEN UN ESCUDO REPUBLICASNO EN UNA BANDERA MONARQUICA, ESOS SON LOS MAS RETARDERS CON GRAN DIFERENCIA.


----------



## TercioVascongado (22 Dic 2021)

Paso de vikingos. Lo que veis como algo buenista tiene una clara intencionalidad política de fondo: reescribir la Historia y apropiarse del relato. Con mi dinero, no.


----------



## CARTEROREAL (22 Dic 2021)

EseEfeLegionario dijo:


> Por favor, ilustrenos más sobre tamaña epopeya para que podamos hacer proselitismo del catolicismo combativo
> 
> Mateo 10, 34-36
> No crean que he venido a traer paz a la tierra. No vine a traer paz, sino espada








Cresconio II (obispo de Iria Flavia) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## katrasti (22 Dic 2021)

ELVR dijo:


> Pues este episodio histórico, en mi opinión, daría para una buena peli:



Mira que bien protegido va Echenique detrás del escudo.


----------



## Julc (22 Dic 2021)

Qué foro de tronaos, Diomio


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (22 Dic 2021)

Como están las cabezas. Siempre estáis con los mismos rollos. Madre mía.. 

Robert Eggers es un maníaco de la autenticidad, su trabajo de documentación sobre la época y contexto en el que se desarrollan sus historias es brutal. 

Y aquí parte de la gracia de su cine. Rigor máximo para contar fantasías con un punto surrealista. 

En este caso, le ha un puesto un par, ya que trata la leyenda nórdica de Amleth, la misma en la que se basó Shakespeare para su Hamlet. 

Será visualmente impecable, atmosférica y seguramente, brutal y violenta. También de desarrollo pausado y digestión difícil, nada condescendiente con el público más palomitero. Y muy posiblemente se la pegará en taquilla. 

Yo no me la pierdo.


----------



## TylerDurden99 (22 Dic 2021)

DarkNight dijo:


> Esta usted actualmente bajo tratamiento psiquiátrico, Caballero?



Ni caso al perturbado amigo


----------



## TylerDurden99 (22 Dic 2021)

Hanibal?? Y tu vas coacheando de historia?


----------



## hyugaa (22 Dic 2021)

Espero que cuando salga ya no tendre que enseñar el pass covic que no tengo


----------



## otroyomismo (22 Dic 2021)

DarkNight dijo:


> *El guerrero numero 13 es una notable peli de vikingos (y eso que es una versión MUTILADA*, los productores cortaron de
> arriba a abajo el montaje del director John McTiernan), y los vikingos en esa peli están mucho más idealizados que en Vikings, donde a muchos
> les presentan como a unos hijos de puta.
> 
> Aparte de que Vikings te vende a machorras repartiendo hostias y tiene credibilidad 0.



Pelicula que me encanta.
Sabes si la version no mutilada se ha "publicao" en algun sitio?


----------



## DarkNight (22 Dic 2021)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Pelicula que me encanta.
> Sabes si la version no mutilada se ha "publicao" en algun sitio?



Que yo sepa no.

Si os fijais en la versión de cine, el montaje es tan chapucero, que les acompaña un NIÑO en el grupo (para buscar la cueva de los necrófagos), y luego el niño desaparece sin saber por qué XD


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (22 Dic 2021)

Hombre idealizar no creo que los idealice, por lo que veo el argumento va de esos salvajes matándose unos a otros y el crío quiere vengarse porque le masacraron a su familia.

Si es fiel históricamente seguramente me guste, como me gustó Apocalypto, otro ejemplo de salvajes fielmente representados a nivel histórico.


----------



## ESC (22 Dic 2021)

DarkNight dijo:


> Esto actualmente es raro de cojones. No hay vikingos negros, no hay bolleras machorras. El protagonista es sueco. No hay cuotas marxistas. No me lo creo. Denunciaran al director por ser de Ultraderecha?



Sácate un vídeo hablando del tema. ¿No es usted el del canal "subversivo 6"?.


----------



## ESC (22 Dic 2021)

Este vídeo es cojonudo:


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (22 Dic 2021)

DarkNight dijo:


> Esto actualmente es raro de cojones. No hay vikingos negros, no hay bolleras machorras. El protagonista es sueco. No hay cuotas marxistas. No me lo creo. Denunciaran al director por ser de Ultraderecha?



En Islandia nunca hubo negros.


----------



## Perro Viejo (22 Dic 2021)

Seguro que no hay trans ni veganos?


----------



## AmericanSamoa (22 Dic 2021)

Otra mierda fabricada en serie con el mismo trailer, la misma música, los mismos efectos, mismos planos, mismo maquillaje y vestuario... Todo igual que el resto de pelis y series.

Planos azulados con nieve y mucha música de tensión para gente con muy poco gusto por el buen cine.

Basura.


----------



## DarkNight (22 Dic 2021)

ESC dijo:


> Sácate un vídeo hablando del tema. ¿No es usted el del canal "subversivo 6"?.



no puedo, estoy sancionado 2 semanas en youtube

Y Bitchute ya no me funciona, desconozco el motivo


----------



## ESC (22 Dic 2021)

DarkNight dijo:


> no puedo, estoy sancionado 2 semanas en youtube
> 
> Y Bitchute ya no me funciona, desconozco el motivo



Qué hijosdeputa.


----------



## Boaz (22 Dic 2021)

iré a verla probablemente


----------



## ggd84 (22 Dic 2021)

Faltaría la banda sonora de Heilung


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (22 Dic 2021)

¿Enserio me estás diciéndo que el protagonista no es un mulato no binario vegano y activista medioambiental pero si un rubio de extrema derecha fascista ultramachista?, vaya mierda me voy a ver series de Netflix

*(Ironía)*


----------



## Eyman (22 Dic 2021)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Como están las cabezas. Siempre estáis con los mismos rollos. Madre mía..
> 
> Robert Eggers es un maníaco de la autenticidad, su trabajo de documentación sobre la época y contexto en el que se desarrollan sus historias es brutal.
> 
> ...




Me has convencido, sobre todo si tiene esa autenticidad sobre la época.


----------



## Eyman (22 Dic 2021)

ggd84 dijo:


> Faltaría la banda sonora de Heilung




No he identificado la canción del trailer, pero creo que la he oído antes. 
Wardruna me parece que no es, pero vamos que seguro que es un grupo bien elegido de ese palo.


----------



## ELVR (22 Dic 2021)

Resumido en español: Birkebeiner - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
Más desarrollado en inglés: Birkebeiner - Wikipedia

Y el autor del cuadro: Knud Bergslien - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Gothaus (22 Dic 2021)

Veo cascos, ausencia de tatuajes, ausencia de vestimentas de cuero, cota de malla... Me sobra la desnudez en la batalla, aunque lo puedo entender si es un berserker, y me sobra mucho la kidman.


----------



## DarkNight (22 Dic 2021)

Si mandas una solicitud para pedir una subvención al gobierno autonómico que sea, solo te la dan si es una historia:

-de mujeres. Feminismo. El hombre blanco es el malo
-que sea en euskera o catalan
-de bolleras
-de moros


Las putas que están ahí colocadas de funcionarias no tienen ni puta idea de cine. Solo de propaganda

Normal que la historia de España se la pasen por los cojones.

Si a eso le añades que hay mujeres en productoras españolas, todo lo que estrenan, es pura mierda. Y siempre ideologizado, socialismo.


----------



## Bernaldo (23 Dic 2021)

La anglada sigue con su operación mediática de burbujear el tribalismo viquingo, con el objetivo final de un dia vender la película de que esos gañanes descubrieron América.

Por supuesto los ñordis ibéricos con el culo hecho pesicola con los fenotipos... derroyente...


----------



## Bernaldo (23 Dic 2021)

Mientras algunos os flageláis y lloráis por las esquinas ya hay gente moviéndose.


----------



## Bernaldo (23 Dic 2021)

También es suya de que te flageles?


----------



## aldebariano (23 Dic 2021)

Si no habéis visto las películas de Robert no digas nada.


----------



## Doctor Wax (23 Dic 2021)

Vaya clima de mierda

Enviado desde mi M2101K6G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Survivor101 (24 Dic 2021)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> NO TE OLVIDES DE LOS QUE PONEN UN ESCUDO REPUBLICASNO EN UNA BANDERA MONARQUICA, ESOS SON LOS MAS RETARDERS CON GRAN DIFERENCIA.



La rojigualda no es la bandera "monárquica", es la bandera de España que, obviamente y como casi cualquier otro país del mundo, tiene un origen monárquico.


----------



## aldebariano (15 Ene 2022)

¿Cuando se estrena?


----------



## Caracalla (15 Ene 2022)

No es basura joder.

Son traidores que trabajan para el enemigo para desmoralizar al pueblo y destruir cualquier atisbo de patriotismo.

Es un material de gran calidad que cumple con sus objetivos.

Espero verlos algún día picando piedra en un campo de concentración que es lo que merecen.

Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## midelburgo (15 Ene 2022)




----------

